# where do these go?



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

They dont connect to the tranny lip, I have no idea where these go. 
COuld these be part of my constat heat issue??? I have no idea where they go. I cant spot a location for them.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

one end of the vacuum hoses goes on the bottom of the vacuum canister on the strut tower. the other end attaches to the mass of vacuum hoses on the side of the intake manifold.

you need to get a service manual to see where they go. 

the port coming off the tranny is just a vent tube. don't worry about it... if you want, you can attach a piece of 5/16" hose (I think that's the size) to it and run it up to about where the top of the engine is and tie it somewhere. that's all it does from the factory.


----------

